
Three Must-Have Email Campaigns for User Engagement - jetcom
https://segment.com/blog/3-must-have-email-campaigns/
======
itsybitsycoder
Is this a parody? If I sign up for your app to check it out and decide I don't
like it, I'm going to get emails about it every 4-7 days until the end of
time? If I buy something from you once, emails every month unless I decide to
buy something again? If every app and online store I've ever used took up this
tactic, my inbox would be an absolute nightmare. It sounds like a great way to
generate unsubscribes and spam reports.

------
shopinterest
Basic info is basic. (I've done this for 10 years at least)

And yes, it works - Not everybody uses email the same way, nor everyone thinks
is offensive to get messages. Yes, people unsubscribe at every email sent, and
still, the majority of folks don't need to have a clean inbox and can live
their lives just fine with emails from their retailers.

